# Dominant royal morphs ?



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

What are the dominant royal python morphs cus im getting confused with whats whats at the minute


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

all you need to get you going:

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

Mason


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> all you need to get you going:
> 
> Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca
> 
> ...


so then there are only 3 dominant morphs spider, pinstripe and granite


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

from the complete ball python 

Black head - pos co dom
Butter ball - pos co dom
coral glow - pos co dom
granite
pinstripe
powerball
red axanthic
ringer - pos co dom
spider - pos co dom
white sided - pos co dom
woma tiger ball - pos co dom


hope this helps a bit


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

what would i get if i crossed a clown with an albino and how would i go about producing an albino clown ?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You'd get normals het albino and clown.

If you crossed those double hets together, you'd get around 1/16th Albino Clowns.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> You'd get normals het albino and clown.
> 
> If you crossed those double hets together, you'd get around 1/16th Albino Clowns.


cheers that what i was thinking chances of an albino clown are a long shot i think.:bash:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

In theory its 1/16 but you could be lucky and get 1 or 2.

I remember Ralph Davis had a clutch of lavender pieds and got 2 in one clutch.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> In theory its 1/16 but you could be lucky and get 1 or 2.
> 
> I remember Ralph Davis had a clutch of lavender pieds and got 2 in one clutch.


cool. cheers tom


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> In theory its 1/16 but you could be lucky and get 1 or 2.
> 
> I remember Ralph Davis had a clutch of lavender pieds and got 2 in one clutch.



:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

nothing else i can say to that... 

sami


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> In theory its 1/16 but you could be lucky and get 1 or 2.
> 
> I remember Ralph Davis had a clutch of lavender pieds and got 2 in one clutch.


That could also work the opposite way and you end up with all double hets


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pankthesnake said:


> That could also work the opposite way and you end up with all double hets


If you cross a pair of hets, you don't even get all double hets.

You get 66% chance of double hets... and about a third of them won't carry one gene or the other or both.


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

edit: asked, then looked up answer heh, sorted (removed)


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

ive made my decision now im going to either breed for albino spiders or for albino pinstripes and i currently in favour of a albino pinstripe.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd go with the pinstripes too - they've got lovely patterning! And with a dominant trait plus the recessive, all you have to do is keep a visual pinstripe het albino male and breed THAT back to your albino female


----------

